# Bastelanregungen für den langen Winter



## Redlisch (27. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,

da der Winter ja leider immer näher kommt, hier mal eine Anregung für ein neuen Nistkasten für
nächstes Jahr welcher sich mal von den 0815-Normalos unterscheidet und zwar im Stil des Industriezeitalters.
















Leider kommen die Farben nicht mit der Handykamera so gut rüber 

Das Dach ist Kupfer, der Korpus Bronze und der Arm Eisen beschichtet. Die Patina und der Rost ist echt und versiegelt.

Das selbe Thema ist für eine Uhr aufgegriffen:














Bild 1 der Uhr zeigt die Oberfläche am realsten.

Viel Spaß beim Basteln 

Axel


----------



## jolantha (27. Sep. 2014)

Axel, tolle Idee 
aber dafür fehlt mir absolut das handwerkliche Talent


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Sep. 2014)

Meinst du nicht das du die Eier im Vogelhaus kochst, wenn da im Sommer die Sonne drauf steht?


Schick ist es vielleicht aber ich glaube nicht das es angenommen wird von den Vögeln.


----------



## Redlisch (27. Sep. 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht das du die Eier im Vogelhaus kochst, wenn da im Sommer die Sonne drauf steht?



Ich weis ja nicht wo du deine Nistkästen aufhängst, wir hängen sie im Schatten oder wie diesen an der Nordseite des Hauses am Teich auf...

Axel


----------



## Redlisch (27. Sep. 2014)

Oder wie wäre es mit einem kleinen Kästchen fürs Wohnzimmer ?

Hier eines was zum unseren Möbeln aus english Rosewood (Englischer Kolonialstil) passt.

Schnitzereien: Oben,Vorne und Hinten. An den Seiten das Familienwappen.
Versiegelt mit Bienenwachs.









Axel


----------

